# Lenses for nature and birds in Borneo



## AlanF (Jun 30, 2017)

I know what gear and lenses to take on a South African safari or a bird photography holiday, but my wife and I have a trip of a lifetime coming up at the end of August - Sabah in Borneo. The itinerary is:

KOTA KINABALU - Wet land, mud-flats and open country habitats.
SEPILOK – Lowland old secondary forest habitat.
GOMOTONG CAVES – Limestone habitat.
KINABATANGAN-BILIT – Riverine and flood plains habitat.
TABIN WILDLIFE RESERVE – Old secondary and primary rainforest habitat.
KINABALU PARK - Pristine montane rainforest. 
PORING HOT SPRINGS – Upper hill forest

"Primary focus of this tour is on birds but we will also look at other natural history aspects including mammals (Orang Utan, Bornean Pgymy Elephant, Proboscis Monkey, Red-leaf Langur, Bornean Gibbon, Western Tasier, Clouded Leopard, Mouse-deers, Otters, Flying Squirels, Flying Lemus, Wild Cats, etc. etc. with a strong emphasis on finding wild Orang Utans), reptiles (Salt-water Crocodiles, Flying Lizards, Flying Snakes, etc. etc.), amphibians (Wallace’s Flying Frog, etc. etc) and interesting plants (Rafflesia, Orchids, Nepenthes, etc. Etc.

There will a flight from Kuala Lumpur to Sabah with restricted cabin luggage - 7 kg per person with the rest in the hold. The possible gear is taken from 5DSR, 5DIV, 7DII and M5, with 400mm DO II, 150-600mm C and Canon 100-400mm II. My initial thoughts are to take the 5DSR + Sigma for me, the 5DIV + 100-400mm II for my wife, throw the 7DII as a spare in the hold baggage, and slip in the M5 with a couple of lenses for scenery.

You really do need zoom lenses, but, I'll miss the 400mm DO II. I'd even be tempted to leave the 150-600 and get a Sigma 100-400 for the 7DII and throw them in the suitcase. What would you experienced hands recommend? (Should I even consider my 300mm/2.8?). Maybe having the prime and sharing the 100-400mm II?


----------

